# Query on EOI points update



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi,

I am aware that the points have been changed from 60 to 65 from 1st July 2018.
I have submitted my EOIs for 189 (65) & 190 Vic (70) in May 2018 and I have submitted my Vic nomination in the last month.
My age points are reduced by 10 points now due to the age change and I have got the notifications from skill select that my points are changed. When I checked in Skill select, I see that the points are now updated to 55 for 189 EOI and 60 for 190 VIC.

So, I want to know to know should I get more points now to be eligible to apply for PR once if I get the nominations. I was under the impression that the 65 points is for those applying from 1st July and also was thinking it was only for submitting the EOIs.

I hope my queries are clear.

Please clarify me these concerns.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kdabbara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am aware that the points have been changed from 60 to 65 from 1st July 2018.
> I have submitted my EOIs for 189 (65) & 190 Vic (70) in May 2018 and I have submitted my Vic nomination in the last month.
> ...


You are no longer eligible for invite under 189 or 190

You ar eligible to only get an invite under 489

You can get points under these heads

https://www.visasavenue.com/online-points-test-for-skilled-migration/

How to get more points 

Cheers


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are no longer eligible for invite under 189 or 190
> 
> You ar eligible to only get an invite under 489
> 
> ...


Does it mean that one needs to have the required points until the invite is being received for 189 or 190? 
I submitted the EOIs with more than required points but is it not fair to reduced the points because of age range change?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kdabbara said:


> Does it mean that one needs to have the required points until the invite is being received for 189 or 190?
> I submitted the EOIs with more than required points but is it not fair to reduced the points because of age range change?


You need the points on the date of invite

Nothing in the world is fair when it comes to Immigration 

You have to grin and bear it

Cheers


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You need the points on the date of invite
> 
> Nothing in the world is fair when it comes to Immigration
> 
> ...


Hi, I want to know if the points based on employment increase automatically when the experience ranges changes just as the points decrease based on age range. Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kdabbara said:


> Hi, I want to know if the points based on employment increase automatically when the experience ranges changes just as the points decrease based on age range. Please clarify.


If you leave the TO DATE blank in the EOI and mark it relevant, then the points are increased automatically as and when you cross the threshold 


Cheers


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you leave the TO DATE blank in the EOI and mark it relevant, then the points are increased automatically as and when you cross the threshold
> 
> 
> Cheers



Age 33 - 39 (25 Points) - Reduced 10 points now
English Language Ability Proficient (10 points)
Educational (15 points)
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the
last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 1 Year and less than 3 Years - (5 Points)

Years of experience in a
Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the
last 10 years. 
Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8 Years (10 Points)


Hi, Above is my points status from EOI. Current points sum is 55 for 189 after decrease in 10 points for age.
Can you please let me know by when I can expect the points increase for employment (Overseas)?

Note: I have kept the employment To Date as blank in the relevant occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kdabbara said:


> Age 33 - 39 (25 Points) - Reduced 10 points now
> English Language Ability Proficient (10 points)
> Educational (15 points)
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the
> ...


The EOI May have been deleted from the system as you have fallen below the minimum required points of 65 for 189

Moreover when the points change the date of effect changes, so,it’s immaterial even if you submit a new EOI once you have at least 65 points for 189

Post the complete experience that has been allowed by the skills assessment agency with the location to advise further

Cheers


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The EOI May have been deleted from the system as you have fallen below the minimum required points of 65 for 189
> 
> Moreover when the points change the date of effect changes, so,it’s immaterial even if you submit a new EOI once you have at least 65 points for 189
> 
> ...


Hi,
EOIs are not deleted from the system. I am able to login and see them.

Here's the update:
Visa type description : Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) 
Date of effect : 15/07/1978
Result : The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points (Before 15/07/1978, points were 70)


And, the general notification that I can see upon login is:
From 1 July 2018: the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner, age must be under 45 An invitation to apply for a visa pre-1 July 2018 with 60 points and/or claimed points for a skilled partner under 50 will be assessed against pre-1 July provisions.

I submitted my EOIs on 26/05/2018.

Please clarify if any thing that I need to be aware of.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kdabbara said:


> Hi,
> EOIs are not deleted from the system. I am able to login and see them.
> 
> Here's the update:
> ...


What are you hoping to achieve with just 55 points under 189, I fail to understand 

Are you expecting a miracle that you will be given an invite with just 55 points, just because your EOI is still in the system ?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kdabbara said:


> Hi,
> EOIs are not deleted from the system. I am able to login and see them.
> 
> Here's the update:
> ...


During the process of your EOI being active, your points can be bumped up automatically based on increase in experience or any other relevant change. The day when your points are bumped up, becomes your new EOI date.

Similarly, it can be bumped down automatically based on change in age. It is bumped down exactly on your birthday and that day becomes your new EOI date.

In your case, the latter has taken place. There is nothing much you can do apart from applying for 489 at this point.

However you may wish to wait until you get that extra points for experience and lodge your EOI. If you want to know which exact date you can lodge fresh EOI with updated points, please share your ACS outcome in detail and folks on this forum will suggest you likewise.

Hope my explanation is clear. There is no point in worrying about it now, rather you explore ways to take it forward.


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> During the process of your EOI being active, your points can be bumped up automatically based on increase in experience or any other relevant change. The day when your points are bumped up, becomes your new EOI date.
> 
> Similarly, it can be bumped down automatically based on change in age. It is bumped down exactly on your birthday and that day becomes your new EOI date.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Here is my ACS outcome.
Submitted date: 22nd Mar 2018
Outcome date: 7th May 2018.

My actual experience: 
25/11/2004 to 20/01/2010 (Company1)
01/02/2010 till date (Company2)
And, my experience has been spanned in India and also Australia during different periods. 

Comments from ACS:
The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Please let me know if need more information.


----------

